# B&M ratchet shifter?



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

I have read online about people asking if you can use one but I never see the question answered. Can you? I would like to use one if it is possible..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looking at a clip of it..... looks overly complicated to use and not smooth. IMO looks like an expensive novelty item.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you post a link to this clip?


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you post a link to this clip?


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of this one because it says that it works with the 4L60E and that is the trans that is in my 2004 goat right?

Console Megashifter


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Redliner_x said:


> Can you post a link to this clip?


Here's one: 
IMO: its over engineered. 
The older GTOs had the Hurst his and hers shifter, very easy to use.
69-70 GTO had their version of the Hurst, a ratchet shifter.. push the shifter over to the right and shift through the gears. Very simple and straight forward.

This here to me just looks more "gadgety" and playful than working it. While it has merit, it's more novel. I guess for those who want people to think they have a manual trans, its worth it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

actually Judge under the accordian boot and the fancy T handle is a shifter very much like the HIS side of the his and hers, difference is it lifts over the neutral lock out on a vertical spring and is a solid detent from missing a shift and finding neutral. I modified (shimmed up) one to fit in my 66' console as the his/hers are outrageously priced, and even made it so it would use a factory style cable rather than the 4' one from B&M. i had the pontiac rally shifter in my 69' firebird also and it was fine although not as solid a feel as the hurst or B&M.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

watta i no..... lol 

judging by the clips and how its operated to me looks to me like it could be simplified.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL....heres what it looks like in the tempest more modest and refined, with a wood knob for a touch of class....:cheers 
btw i drilled and threaded the knob a bit wider so it takes down all the way. On the newer models the reverse lock out is controlled by the small t handle (like you said overkill) but the older models use the spring lift detent which you could kick and it won't jump out. then it simply uses a ratchet to pull back into second and first and ratchets forward one at a time for the upshifts until it hits the detent block. i believe they can be used on 4 speed auto's also.

heres a vid of it shifting


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> LOL....heres what it looks like in the tempest more modest and refined, with a wood knob for a touch of class....:cheers
> btw i drilled and threaded the knob a bit wider so it takes down all the way


ahhhhhhh.... looks nice. The stock one in the '70 ya can't tell there is one. I use it often. Puts the fun in driving it.


----------

